# Need an Acre in Zone 3 or 4



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,
My wife and I would like to buy an acre (more or less) in Hardiness Zone 3 or 4. http://www.egandcompany.com/hardiness_zones.htm
I'll be retiring in a few years and we'd like to build a small cabin in a place to escape our brutal Louisiana summers.
We're hoping to find someone with an extra acre or so they would like to sell.
We would be great neighbors; you'd only see us June, July and August!
It's just my wife and myself. 
Thanks in advance,
Mike in Louisiana


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

You can take a look at this acreage in SD: http://www.landsofsouthdakota.com/SouthDakota/index.cfm?detail=&inv_id=163071&source=oodle

Just over 5 acres for $10,500. It really isn't too bad in this area.


.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link! That's a website that I haven't seen!:goodjob:


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for all who replied by PM or email! My wife and I are traveling to the Wyoming-Montana area in October to take a look at three properties recommended by people here on HT.
:bow:

If anyone else here in these areas has one (or a few acres) they would like to sell please let us know!
Thanks again! :goodjob:


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

have you thought about the UP of Michigan? we have 1.3 acres to sell with house and outbuidings. let me know. we grow plate sized broccoli here,if you are interested in a garden for the summer. we left ark because of the heat and love it here! hp


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

happyooper said:


> have you thought about the UP of Michigan? we have 1.3 acres to sell with house and outbuidings. let me know. we grow plate sized broccoli here,if you are interested in a garden for the summer. we left ark because of the heat and love it here! hp


Thanks! We have considered UP! Just sent a PM to you.


----------

